# The wrong smoke detector could cost you your life.



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

I still talk to people who didn't have a clue so If I can help someone here, it's worth posting here.

*Smoke Detectors: You will want ones that are DUAL Sensor*

It's Very important, everywhere sells 3 common types. 
1. Single Sensor, Ionization ( These Are Cheaper, and for a reason )
2. Single Sensor, Photoelectric
3. Dual Sensor, Ionization and Photoelectric.

Please, Get the Dual Sensors. The reason for this is the're different sensors for different things. 

1. Ionization smoke detection is generally more responsive to flaming fires.

2. Photoelectric smoke detection is generally more responsive to fires that begin with a long period of smoldering (called “smoldering fires”).

You can get Dual Sensor First Alerts for about $20 at Target.
And they come with a 10 Year Warranty 

http://www.target.com/p/first-alert-...0smoke alarm

*If you have a few minutes, watch please.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrOLxh8GuCU


As far as how many, and where to place them.

It's required to have one per floor. However, it's recommended to have one in
Each bedroom
Outside each bedroom/ In the Hallways (One per Hallway will be fine)
Living rooms, Utility rooms, Dining rooms, Laundry Rooms etc...
I even have one in my attic. Many fires start or climb to the attic quickly. And no, High heat won't set them off. Their not heat detectors, their smoke/fire detectors.

The cost can add up, but think of it spent over 10 years and it's priceless for the safety of your family.
*Most of our Fire Related Deaths are Smoke Inhalation. 90+%*

*At the fatal fire's I've been inside, I normally find the people dead at a window or door or hallway where they just didn't make it through the smoke*, 
if they weren't in their bed. 
You'll die breathing in the smoke in your sleep in just a few breaths.
You think you'd wake up but it's not the case at all. 

Sorry I know I got on a soap box, but it's so important and the general public doesn't have a clue 
in the difference of sensor smoke alarms and how truly life saving a dual sensor can be...

Have a wonderful summer guys. This weather the last couple days has rocked.

Getting ready to sell me house and get another so that means starting a new project thread!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Good post.

Same goes for CO detectors.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

Very informative. I really can't stress more about making a home a fire safe one and this post is very helpful. Gonna bump this thread just so everybody can read it. Nobody wants to start a new year homeless.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is an eye opener--I did not know-----------------


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I bought 2 two yrs ago when I moved in here. Wonder if they say if they are single or duel?


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

Startingover said:


> I bought 2 two yrs ago when I moved in here. Wonder if they say if they are single or duel?


They will say what type they are on the back of the unit if not on the front.


----------



## b4bhomeowner (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the post. 

Just as important as type, is longevity. Smoke alarms are good for about 10 years, and the CO2 alarms are good for about 6. 

When I was home visiting, I bought and replaced all 3 smokes at my parents house with dual sensor alarms. The old ones were over 15 years old (possibly original to the house). I also added a CO2 alarm in their basement. All of the alarms are the interconnected type, so they'll all go off if one goes off. If I had more time I'd also install them in some of the other rooms, but I was only there for a couple of days. 

I also just installed 8 dual smoke alarms throughout my own home, one in each room, plus the hallways.


----------

